# problema con Circuito Amplificador Lineal con 2n6084



## LordZombie (May 31, 2010)

hola a todos, bueno, esta es mi primera ves que posteo en este foro:
tengo un amplificador lineal de unos 25W hechiso, pero no lo ise yo lamentablemente asi que no tengo el circuito, viene con tan solo un transistor, con un 2n6084, funciona para una radio, asi que esta entre los 88MHz y 107Mhz.

El amplificador lineal fallo cuando le cambiaron la antena a una no calibrada y no midieron ROE, se reventaron todos los condensadores de la salida, quisiera alguna ayuda ya que de RF no entiendo mucho, gracias y que tengan un buen dia


----------



## joakiy (May 31, 2010)

Saludos LordZombie
¿Quieres cambiar los condensadores de salida? ¿es eso? ¿el transistor sigue vivo?


----------



## LordZombie (May 31, 2010)

quiero cambiarlos, pero el problema es que como no tengo el esquema, y tampoco se si el transistor sigue vivo, como puedo saber si esta bueno el transistor? gracias

se agradece toda la ayuda


----------



## joakiy (Jun 2, 2010)

Google es tu amigo 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/2514338/Como-probar-diodos-y-transistores


----------



## LordZombie (Jun 3, 2010)

bueno, al parecer el transistor esta buena, pero no tengo la parte de como seria la salida ya que los condensadores reventaron, alguien que me pueda ayudar? gracias


----------



## joakiy (Jun 3, 2010)

Haz fotos o copia a mano el diagrama y lo escaneas, porque así es un poco difícil hacerse una idea


----------



## LordZombie (Jun 3, 2010)

ok, hoy en la noche vo*Y* a tener fotos del circuito q*UE* no lo tengo aqui


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 14, 2011)

Hola ustedes me podrian decir con cuantos vatios minimo exito un transistor 2N6084 para que trabaje.

Saludos a todos


----------



## retrofit (Ago 14, 2011)

edwos2010 dijo:


> Hola ustedes me podrian decir con cuantos vatios minimo exito un transistor 2N6084 para que trabaje.
> 
> Saludos a todos



Para obtener 40 vatios de salida en el 2N6084 necesitas excitarlo con 10 - 12 vatios.

Saludos.


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 14, 2011)

Es decir que con un minimo de 10 vatios se hace trabajar, o si le aplico por decir algo 5 vatios me daria 20 vatios.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 14, 2011)

Va por ahi... tiene que ver la ganancia del transistor. Fíjate, si un transistor de RF es de 10dB de ganancia y tiene salida de 10W, necesitarás 1W para llegar a la potencia maxima. El mismo ejemplo sirve con transistores de RF de 1W, los cuales necesitan 0.1W para dar 1W.


Saludos


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 14, 2011)

Tocando. Tema de dB es la cantidad de potencia que se multiplica dependiendo su entrada,poniendo un ejemplo es decir un transistor de 10dB con 1w da 10w, un transistor de 15db con 1 vatio nos daria 15 vatios.

Saludos


----------



## retrofit (Ago 15, 2011)

edwos2010 dijo:


> Tocando. Tema de dB es la cantidad de potencia que se multiplica dependiendo su entrada,poniendo un ejemplo es decir un transistor de 10dB con 1w da 10w, un transistor de 15db con 1 vatio nos daria 15 vatios.
> 
> Saludos



Pues va a se que no.
Un transistor com una ganancia de 15 dB excitado con 1 vatio nos dará a la salida 31.6227 vatios.
Recordemos que los dB´s son una relación logarítmica entre dos potencias...
 dB = 10xlog(Potencia de Salida/Potencia de Entrada) ...  (31.6227/1) = 31.6227  y log(31.6227) = 1.5 ....
1.5x10 = 15dB de ganancia

Recordemos...
Doblar potencia =  3dB
Multiplicar x 10 la potencia = ganancia de 10dB
MUltiplicar por 100 la potencia = gananancia de 20dB
Multiplicar x 1000 la potencia = gananancia de 30dB
Más datos...
 Igual que los dB´s son una relación entre dos magnitudes de potencia. el dBm ( se lee De be eme) es una magnitude absoluta de potencia y se refiere a dB´s sobre milivatio.
Por ejemplo...
 0dBm = 1 mili Vatio.
 +3dBm = 2 mili Vatios, Recordemos que doblar la potencia es una ganancia de 3dB
+10dBm = 10 mili Vatios
+20dBm = 100 mili Vatios
+30dbm = 1 Vatio
+40dbm = 10 Vatios
+50dBm = 100 Vatios
 En estos ejemplos he puesto el signo + delante, lo mismo vale para los valores por debajo de 0dBm...

-3dBm = 500 micro Vatios
-10dBm = 100 micro Vatios
-20dbm = 10 micro Vatios
-30dBm = 1 micro Vatio
Lo explicado anteriomente para las ganancias tambien sirve para las atenuaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ago 15, 2011)

Hola:

Esta muy bien la explicacion, pero muchas veces los mas neofitos les cuesta porque simplemente lo utilizan contadas veces ya que la RF no es lo que normalmente tocan en sus proyectos.

EB4GBF yo lo simplifico de otra manera mas sencilla, todos sabemos que 30dBm= 1W + 15 dB = 45dBm = 32W.

Los que trabajamos con estas medidas nos cuesta menos hacer los calculos, ya los hacemos por defecto y de carretilla, pero hay personas que solo lo hacen puntualmente, por lo que les recomiendo tener una tabla para no liarse.

Aqui dejo un par de tablas de conversion que os pueden ayudar.

Saludos, COSMOS


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 16, 2011)

Saludos a todos del foro ! el 2n6084 es un poco duro en VHF (140 Mhz o mas ) pero en 100 Mhz es un poquito mas facil de se excitar , portanto con 4 o 5 Watts es possible sacar 40 Watts en su salida con 13,8 Voltios en su coletor , esta es la esperiencia que yo tengo con este tipo. Lo sucesso del rendimento depende mucho da calidad de los componentes empleados en los circuitos de casamento de entrada e salida (baixas perdidas ), portanto sempre que es possible emplear capacitores adequados a RF tipo Mica-blindada , trimers de porcelana,inductores construidos con hilos de cobre plateado ,PCB de fibra de vidrio de face dupla con muchos furos metalizados por todo el lay-out  , portanto las tecnicas corretas de RF (que nem siempre são exclarecidas e nem tan poco divulgadas ) são siempre bienvenidas para un bueno rendimente del amplificador. 
Abraços a todos !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola:

Daniel he mirado el Datasheet del 2N6084 y los parametros no me cinciden con lo que has escrito en tu mensaje.
El 2N6084 esta diseñado para trabajar con una ganancia de 4,5 a 6,5dB segun la frecuencia de trabajo, estando comprendida entre los 130 y 230MHz, por lo que fuera de estas frecuencias la ganancia disminuye considerablemente.
No cabe duda que con buenos diseños y materiales en la construccion se logran mejorias en el funcionamiento de nuestros diseños, pero siempre he dicho que para ello ademas de tener las ideas muy claras tambien se necesitan equipos de test que nos midan los parametros de los circuitos que fabriquemos, suele suceder en la mayoria de los casos que los equipos de medida de potencia no sean los adecuados, ya que los watimetros, bolometros y demas miden en un gran ancho de banda con lo que estaremos m¡diendo todos los armonicos espureas y demas señales que pasen por el coaxial de antena, pero que ocurre si se midiese la potencia en solo la frecuencia deseada?? Seguro nos sorprenderiamos de los resultados, eso lo podemos hacer con un analizador o con un medidor especialmente dedicado, estos suelen ser caros, en estas medidas tambien descarto Bird que tam buena fama tienen, pues tambien mediran todo lo que pase por el coaxial y en cualquier frecuencia.
Me gustaria saber el metodo que has utilizado para medir la potencia de salida ya que el 2N6084 con 4W en su entrada y dentro de su frecuencia de trabajo optima no pasa de los 22W.

Daniel gracias por tu intervencion y espero tu contestacion.

Saludos, COSMOS


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 17, 2011)

OK caro colega Cosmos2k saludos amigo !, La ganancia de un transistor de potencia de RF quaisquer diminue en un rate de 6Db por decada de frequencia de trabalho en que se aumenta  , por isso que en 90 Mhz (frequencia mediana de la banda de FM ) es normal se sacar unos 9 o quizaz 10 Db de ganancia en un tipo destes !. La medida mas correcta es quando el nivel de harmonicos sejam baixos ( ao menos 30Db ) porque los wattimetros medem una somatoria de la frequencia fundamental + los harmonicos indicando una potencia maior pero equivocada (erronea ), un meio de se evitar esso es utilizar un filtro passa-bajos entre el excitador e el wattimetro antes de ingressar al el  amplificador  quando hacermos  medidas de excitacion y un filtro passa-baixos entre a salida del amplificdor e el wattimetro con carga fictia ( para no molestarmos el eter ).
Yo aca reafirmo con 4 o 5 Watts (honestos) aplicados en un 2n6084 con 13,8 Voltios en su coletor es possible tenermos 40 Watts (honestos )en su salida desde que con um circuito bien projectado e armado con componentes de alta calidad para trabalhar con RF como descrito anteriormiente .
Un fuerte abraço !
Daniel Lopes.


----------

